# Suns Season



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

How do you think the Suns will do this year? I think they will do better this year than last year. I think they will go like 38-44. and get the 12th pick in the draft and then they will be done rebuilding. I think they actually have a chance to make the playoffs. A very slim chance, but I think they will. I think Starbury realize will come back better because of all the Jason Kidd talk and stuff like that.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd say a not so great year, but showing signs that they will improve. 12th pick sounds about right.


----------

